

The Little Book of Semaphores - jdale27
http://greenteapress.com/semaphores/

======
mahmud
I had to make sure I knew my multiprocessing well, having only learned it by
proxy while hacking a hobby OS and playing with pthreads. I walked through
this little book over three days and it was fun.

I still don't think I understand the full implications of multi-threading
still, even though I have written a mini-library and studied "Java
Concurrency" book.

